# mutant mass



## N666T (Sep 4, 2010)

heard some good reviews on this stuff , anyone using it at the mo ? , was thinking of putting one scoop in with my nutrisport 90


----------



## jakeyUK (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep its good stuff i drink 4 scoops with milk and it tastes real good like cookies  also i have gained some mass on it. i would recommend it.

Cheers

jakeyUK


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Gained mass as in bf/water retention or muscle though? Big diff remember dude.


----------



## jakeyUK (Nov 28, 2011)

body fat and some muscle  as only being 21 and working in Chinese with unlimited food supply i think it has something to do with it, also as i have been eating 7 meals a day and drinking weight gaining shakes and working out 3 times per week and i have noticed some excellent gains. but like you said it might not be all down to the shakes but they do taste amazing  

JakeyUK


----------

